# best slow flow nipples for ebf baby



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

Hi. I'm starting back to work in 3 weeks. DH is a SAHD and will be caring for DD. DD is 8 weeks old and has had about 3 bottles so far. She's taking them ok, but she sucks them down so fast. This baby has a super-strong suck. She empties a breast in 6-8 minutes. This morning he gave her one, and she inhaled it and then spit most of it up. We have the evenflo glass bottles and the nipples that came with them. There are so many on the market, and I am overwhelmed. Any suggestions for good bottles for champion nursers?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no standard for artificial nipples and no guarantee of the same flow even with the same brand and same nipple type! If I were you, I would test out a few (I am sure you will get some suggestions here) and make sure that they really are slow flow.

Also, here is a great website for you and your DH for bottlefeeding in a way that will help to preserve breastfeeding. http://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/bottle-feeding.html

and this is the same site in a great pamphlet: http://www.kellymom.com/store/freehandouts/bottle_feeding.pdf


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

There are other ways to mimic breastfeeding that aren't discussed in the above (great)links that I stumbled across a few months ago : Make sure the bottle is as parallel to the ground as possible, baby has to work harder that way; feed with frequent pauses, there are bottles that better mimic breastfeeding and might slow her down.. We used Dr. Brown's "Natural Flow" glass bottles when we had to bottle-feed, they seemed to work great!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been happy with slow-flow, wide base nipples from Medela. That is all I used though, but I had a successful bf relationship with my now 2yo, and he had bottles off and on as an infant and never had problems going back to the breast (ie preferring the bottle too much). He actually started refusing bottles at 8mo, plus the paci.


----------



## hollywilson82 (Apr 25, 2011)

We got these with my first a couple of years ago

http://www.walmart.com/ip/The-First-Years-Breastflow-Bottle-Starter-Set-BPA-Free/10877977

but ended up not using them much because I quit my job to stay at home. They have their own plastic (BPA free) bottles and I don't think they would be compatible with glass bottles, so if you're set on the glass, this won't help, but I found it took my daughter a lot longer to get the milk our of these because of the double nipple.


----------



## 2FarmBoysMomma (Apr 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywilson82*
> 
> We got these with my first a couple of years ago
> 
> ...


I second these bottles. I LOVE them! DS2 had to be hospitalized with Jaundice at 5days old. I have DS1 at home who is 3 and ws severly missing momma. Long story short I pumped and used these bottles so I could be at home with Ds1 during the day and then stayed with DS2 at the hospital to nurse at night. He had no problem going back and forth between bottle and breast and never had a spit up problem with these. It also took him about 15mins to empty 2oz and he eats on the breast for about 25mins, so very similar. Hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Subbing...

No help here. We're trying a bottle for the first time this week. We have an Avent nipple and a Playtex low flow and both seem really fast to me. The baby has so much milk in her mouth before she even really starts to experiment with the nipple.

Looking forward to suggestions.

If you don't mind a tag along question...which nipples can be used with which bottles? Are all of them seriously for just the particular bottle or can come be used interchangeably?


----------



## 2FarmBoysMomma (Apr 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IdentityCrisisMama*
> 
> Subbing...
> 
> ...


In my experince when I've tried to mix different brands of nipples and bottles they always leaked, not 100% sure though


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

If you want a REALLY slow flow nipple the best one, hands down, is Dr. Brown's preemie nipples. You should be able to find them at BRU. My daughter has oral issues and is not very coordinated and she uses this super-slow nipple. I bought many different kinds of nipples to find the one with the slowest flow.

With my son who did not have any oral issues I used the Avent newborn nipples and these worked well for him. I always nursed him when I was around and I never actually gave him a bottle, so I am not sure how fast he drank it. But he never developed a bottle preference or anything like that.


----------



## lsmama (May 27, 2009)

Thanks all. I bought the breastflow bottle, and according to DH she had her best bottle feed yet.


----------



## hollywilson82 (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you!


----------

